# Laser Slingshot



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

What more could you want out of a slingshot , it has a laser that shoots right , simple shot aughta start selling these puppies . Hunting will be so easy when mine shows up.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

http://www.catsdomain.com/


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

While it is cool, I enjoy the challenge of sighting in my eye/ training my instinct to hit a target. I shoot for fun, not to survive. I don't need to hit my target, I want to. But if you can have fun shooting this, definitely do. It's just that I don't know if I could enjoy shooting a device that does most of the work for me...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I clicked the link. The same company sells X-ray vision for your cell phone camera. Now that seems pretty sweet. lol


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The video of the guy shooting the pencils was on the Trumark site quite a few years ago you can see the red RRT tubes.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

What more could I want from a slingshot? That thing has pretty much everything I don't want from a slingshot lol.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Btoon84 said:


> What more could I want from a slingshot? That thing has pretty much everything I don't want from a slingshot lol.


You cant beat something that aims for you , if you were to have one for an hour i guarantee that you would fall in love with it lol


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Takes the fun out but I dont fault you for liking it one bit. Technology has its place and has made some valuable improvements to many things but slingshots are pretty primitive. I like that. Some things don't need laser sights imo. But once again, if YOU have fun with it, that's all that matters  How much would one of these run just curious??


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

I have so not a spin ....
But what I can think of ...
The orientation of the bands , the laser , or the lens nor join in, if it is really so easily.
The release of the pouch , but not .....
If you are , does not solve the leather clean, gets the ball , already a twist ...
-
And really, what makes the Silngshot shoot from ?
-
And if you are always pulling the pouch hand , to the corner of his mouth , because you have already , always the same point. So now seen over the fork , or the bands following , and keep the slingshot so that the upper band . the lower hidden .
So you think the spinner always the same, and to personalize your experience , to inject with time.
-
What to do with the laser when changing from one Target distance, 7m ..... on 30m ? If you hate no optics drann , do you think the spin , just above , or go ( which I find better) with Pouch hand down a bit .....
-
What if you are targeting longer ? The longer the bands are kept pulled , the slower will the ball .... compensates the laser ?
-
As I said, a reflection on ....
About a real test , I'd be happy times .....


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Btoon84 said:


> Takes the fun out but I dont fault you for liking it one bit. Technology has its place and has made some valuable improvements to many things but slingshots are pretty primitive. I like that. Some things don't need laser sights imo. But once again, if YOU have fun with it, that's all that matters  How much would one of these run just curious??


THE BASIC ONE RUNS ABOUT 50 , TO ADD A LASER IS AN EXTRA 20 BUCKS , AND 90 BUCKS FOR THE WHOLE PACKAGE , GREEN LASER , RED DOT SIGHT , AND FIBER OPTIC SIGHT


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

This is a deceptive gimmick. I hope you are not shilling for the product. This contraption won't improve accuracy one bit over aiming techniques already discussed on this forum.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It will be interesting to see how you do on match strikes, card cuts, and thread cuts ... It will also be interesting to see how well you do on the standard accuracy qualification target:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

We will wait for the videos.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

me and my slingshot as one working unit is the best part of the hobby no what so ever but if that is wat will keep you shooting im wishing you all the best


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

What more can i want?
Actually, i want less lol. This is just pointless and ruins the fun, yet alone looking like it will crumble to a billion peices if you touch it

Also, i must point out. I believe that one of the requirements for the badges is no aiming help, Such as LASERS or SCOPES...


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

I bought one, correctly payed by Paypal and never received this slingshot.

Tried many contacts by email NO ANSWER


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

dankungmaster said:


> What more could you want out of a slingshot , it has a laser that shoots right , simple shot aughta start selling these puppies . Hunting will be so easy when mine shows up.


i got one and broke it on 5 shot the arm that the tube slide on to is plastic week at that broke when drawing it back i would not ever buy one again ever.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

gwatch said:


> This is a deceptive gimmick. I hope you are not shilling for the product. This contraption won't improve accuracy one bit over aiming techniques already discussed on this forum.


I totally agree. It's a gimmick. If you release the pouch incorrectly, the ammo won't shoot straight.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Individual said:


> What more can i want?
> Actually, i want less lol. This is just pointless and ruins the fun, yet alone looking like it will crumble to a billion peices if you touch it
> 
> Also, i must point out. I believe that one of the requirements for the badges is no aiming help, Such as LASERS or SCOPES...


Indeed, no laser sights allowed for the badges. BUT ... if this gimmick is as great as imagined, then it will be interesting to see how it does on those tasks. A little test of its effectiveness is in order. The proof will be in the performance.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Piece of junk I own one . It's hard to sight in awkward , heavy . Makes a good paper weight to remind your self what the f--k were you thinking!!!! It's in the back of the picture


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Piece of junk I own one . It's hard to sight in awkward , heavy . Makes a good paper weight to remind your self what the f--k were you thinking!!!! It's in the back of the picture


WELL AFTER ALL YOU GUYS BAD REVEIWS , I DECIDED TO CANCEL MY ORDER , MY MONEY WAS REFUNDED


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is what I shoot now


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

LP Sling said:


> I bought one, correctly payed by Paypal and never received this slingshot.
> 
> Tried many contacts by email NO ANSWER


I ordered what I think was an earlier version. I did not receive it, and they did not reply to my emails. I filed a complaint with Paypal, and Paypal refunded my money. By all means, file a complaint with Paypal.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Takes the fun out but I dont fault you for liking it one bit. Technology has its place and has made some valuable improvements to many things but slingshots are pretty primitive. I like that. Some things don't need laser sights imo. But once again, if YOU have fun with it, that's all that matters  How much would one of these run just curious??


I quite agree mate!


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

CHARLES, THANK YOU FOR THE INFORMATION


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

LP Sling said:


> I bought one, correctly payed by Paypal and never received this slingshot.
> 
> Tried many contacts by email NO ANSWER


Not surprised at all. The price for the supposed tricked out model is way too low. The "laser sight" is either a very cheap piece of junk or a laser pointer. Ditto the Red Dot sight. This smells very nuch like a scam to me.


----------



## TrialAndError (May 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm sorry I didn't know about this forum before I ordered one (their Youtube video is very good marketing, btw).

I sent $120 by Paypal in early May and received nothing. Left a message and received no reply.

Have now reported it to Paypal.

For those who are looking for "reviews" (which is what I should have done, prior to ordering), here is who this company is, since their email address and company is not readily visible on their website. (I repeat the allegation in this forum that this seller is a "scam" or "scammer.")

Business Name:

Precision Shots (The recipient of this payment is *Verified*)

Email:

[email protected]

Business Contact Information

Customer Service URL:










http://www.idealcreations.net

Customer Service Email:

[email protected]

Customer Service Phone:

972-607-3792


----------



## TrialAndError (May 24, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Piece of junk I own one . It's hard to sight in awkward , heavy . Makes a good paper weight to remind your self what the f--k were you thinking!!!! It's in the back of the picture


Hey, I have a Trumark also, like the one you show here. But, what is the big wooden "block" in the middle? Is that really a slingshot?


----------



## TrialAndError (May 24, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> LP Sling said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one, correctly payed by Paypal and never received this slingshot.
> ...


You're very savvy. Me, I watched all their video clips and thought their laser slingshot was the greatest slingshot since sliced bread. But, $120 gone, no slingshot. Let's hope Paypal gives me back my money. (Dispute filed with Paypal, after seeing this forum.)


----------



## TrialAndError (May 24, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> What more could you want out of a slingshot , it has a laser that shoots right , simple shot aughta start selling these puppies . Hunting will be so easy when mine shows up.


OK, I've now seen that this seller took my money but I didn't get my slingshot.

But, I have two newbie questions:

1) How do I upload a photo to my post?

2) Does the "double swinging axis" (compared to the Trumark's "Bat" single axis) improve accuracy?

Thanks for all replies.


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

How does it aim for you tho? A slight adjustment with the band and its off? Seems a little OTT lol. But then again still could be fun


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

TrialAndError said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Piece of junk I own one . It's hard to sight in awkward , heavy . Makes a good paper weight to remind your self what the f--k were you thinking!!!! It's in the back of the picture
> ...


Looks like a slingshot. Looks kind of like a gloveshot but made of wood.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's a Fox Slingbow. You can shoot balls or arrows. I don't think their made anymore.


----------

